# How often do you feed tripe?



## rory (Oct 4, 2011)

Weekly? Multiple times a week? Monthly? Never?


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Multiple times per week.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i just rotate it through with all the other organs. The tripe I get is ground, and I open up a quart about twice a month probably.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Haven't fed it in eight months... I'm no help :tongue:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I feed it several times a week....Dogs love it!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

What is so great about it?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

This is what the green tripe website says:



> So how can something so disgusting, be so good? These same gastric juices and enzymes not only aid the animal in digestion, but also aid the dog in digesting and efficiently utilizing his food. The amino acids are necessary for muscular development and, the other gastric juices, I believe, are the best cleaner for their teeth!
> 
> In an analysis of a sample of green tripe by a Woodson-Tenant Lab in Atlanta, Georgia, it was discovered that the calciumhosphorous ratio is 1:1, the overall pH is on the acidic side which is better for digestion, protein is 15.1, fat 11.7 and it contained the essential fatty acids, Linoleic and Linolenic, in their recommended proportions. Also discovered, was the presence of Lactic Acid Bacteria. Lactic Acid Bacteria, also known as Lactobacillus Acidophilus, is the good intestinal bacteria. It is the main ingredient in probiotics


GreenTripe.Com Main Index

It's big claim to fame is it stinks to high heaven.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Never here. Sorry.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I stopped feeding it, but many of my local raw feeders swear by it. Their thinking is that dogs in the wild eat tripe; tripe is so different from other cuts that it must supply a different and essential balance of nutrients; they notice that their dogs eat less grass when fed tripe; dogs LOVE tripe. On the other hand, it smells like diarrhea. Nonetheless I'm rethinking my decision.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

I have fed it in the past, firstly lucky didn't like it then she got a taste for it, I fed it maybe once a week. Haven't fed it for about 5 months though now, might get some this week purely for the fact that she enjoys it


----------



## rory (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm hoping the frozen patties don't stink as badly as the canned stuff, which I will never feed EVER AGAIN. Luckily my pup prefers her food frozen, likes to scrape at it with her teeth - maybe it will be finished by the time it thaws enough to really stink (wishful thinking?)


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

rory said:


> I'm hoping the frozen patties don't stink as badly as the canned stuff, which I will never feed EVER AGAIN. Luckily my pup prefers her food frozen, likes to scrape at it with her teeth - maybe it will be finished by the time it thaws enough to really stink (wishful thinking?)


lol, it stinks even when frozen


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't feed tripe anymore. I did for about four months and then stopped buying it. I tried it in hopes that my dogs would graze on grass less...They grazed about the same amount...Leading me to believe I could spend my money on more meaty items.

Tripe is crazily expensive here so I just don't buy it any more.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

The only tripe I've ever seen is the white bleached stuff. I'll buy it if I come across it, just to try it.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I feed it when ever I get the chance, all 4 dogs and both cats LOVE IT...but Im not going to spend a bunch of money on it...I have some "lamb stomach"(its more of the tripe texture and not actual intestines) in my freezer(well THEIR freezer) still...I dunno when Ill feed it as its whole....but it might end up being a treat at some point!:wink:


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't feed it.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Scarlett_O' said:


> I feed it when ever I get the chance, all 4 dogs and both cats LOVE IT...but Im not going to spend a bunch of money on it...I have some "lamb stomach"(its more of the tripe texture and not actual intestines) in my freezer(well THEIR freezer) still...I dunno when Ill feed it as its whole....but it might end up being a treat at some point!:wink:


That is what tripe is the stomach lining, not intestines! I did the lamb tripe from the database and the dogs loved it, although it was a pain to deal with in that size. 

Tripe is a long term feeding regime, just like raw! You can't just feed it a few months and expect to see results. I've been feeding it for almost 2 1/2 yrs and I won't stop.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't understand why it's so expensive. It's guts, for Pete's sake.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

xellil said:


> I don't understand why it's so expensive. It's guts, for Pete's sake.


It's hard to extract, and where I get it, which isn't as expensive as most people pay as we have bulk buying power through our co-op. It is all from grass fed, no antibiotic, steroid cows. Which in any farming industry will raise the cost.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

The pet store here sells it in 200g packs for about £0.90, it's sort of grey and smells like poop so I think it's the same stuff as others feed


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

lucky said:


> The pet store here sells it in 200g packs for about £0.90, it's sort of grey and smells like poop so I think it's the same stuff as others feed


Is the stuff you get ground or whole? I wish we could get whole, without doing it ourselves....


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

I haven't fed it yet.. not sure if I will. Everyone keeps freaking me out about the smell LOL. I can get it pretty cheap.. I might be brave and get some just to see if I can handle it. I'm pretty good with funky smells.. walked in to Sako covered in poop throw up the other day (he hasn't tried to eat poop in forever and his stomach obviously was NOT happy!) and while it was disgusting, I cleaned it up just fine.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We have offered it several times when processing our own meat...and none of our girls liked it except for Zuri. Shiloh just wanted to rub on it. Jon couldn't stop gagging (men...sheesh). And I have come to the conclusion that its just not worth my time and energy 

But I think most people treat it like a regular addition to the diet. Feed it weekly, or multiple times a week like organs.


----------



## Saraswati (Aug 26, 2011)

I used to feed it 2x a week before and plan to do the same with the new pup. I've always thought it smelled like a mix between spit and sweaty feet. Just make sure you wear gloves if you handle it- the smell definitely sticks!


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

kady05 said:


> I haven't fed it yet.. not sure if I will. Everyone keeps freaking me out about the smell LOL. I can get it pretty cheap.. I might be brave and get some just to see if I can handle it. I'm pretty good with funky smells.. walked in to Sako covered in poop throw up the other day (he hasn't tried to eat poop in forever and his stomach obviously was NOT happy!) and while it was disgusting, I cleaned it up just fine.


I can get it for 40 cents a pound. I like to think I have a fairly strong stomache, not much bothers me, however green tripe makes me barf. The dog's here loved it.. me not so much. If you can stomache the smell and your dogs like it feed away


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Is the stuff you get ground or whole? I wish we could get whole, without doing it ourselves....


Ground, I would love to get it whole too but there is none to be found here unless I order it online but I can't do that as I have no room, will have to wait until I'm in my own place where she can have her own freezer. Is ground bad do you think? I don't have a clue when it comes to tripe


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Never fed it, because I don't know of any places locally that sell the stuff. Online it's waaay too expensive, and I'm not sure if the canned tripe is worth it.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

lucky said:


> Ground, I would love to get it whole too but there is none to be found here unless I order it online but I can't do that as I have no room, will have to wait until I'm in my own place where she can have her own freezer. Is ground bad do you think? I don't have a clue when it comes to tripe


No, I feed it more for the enzymes, but if you can get it whole then it would also be a great jaw and dental work out.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

I feed tripe about once a week although it's stupidly cheap here. I buy a whole 10kg block of tripe for £4 which i think is about $6


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Only two of my six will touch it. I don't feed it regularly, but use it along with canned fish if I'm in a hurry and don't have the hour that it takes Annie to eat her bone in food.
It stinks something fierce. Somewhere between poop and rotting carcass. Same goes for the gas that follows. It's also expensive and unnecessary, so aside from the convenience and time factor, I just wouldn't bother for my pack.
That said, its certainly not going to do any harm, so if your dogs like it, I'd let them indulge!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

On another forum I use I'm always getting slated for not feeding green tripe (very often) or actual vegetables like carrot etc :suspicious: I have to keep reminding them that although a dog may eat a vegetable it does not automatically make it nutritionally beneficial for them, or am I way off track here? :nerd: I know that a lot of people feed green tripe (myself included sometimes) but actual whole veg? definately no benefits right? :tongue1: I have been there so long i'm sure they are starting to brain wash me LOL


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

lucky said:


> On another forum I use I'm always getting slated for not feeding green tripe (very often) or actual vegetables like carrot etc :suspicious: I have to keep reminding them that although a dog may eat a vegetable it does not automatically make it nutritionally beneficial for them, or am I way off track here? :nerd: I know that a lot of people feed green tripe (myself included sometimes) but actual whole veg? definately no benefits right? :tongue1: I have been there so long i'm sure they are tarting to brain wash me LOL


I do think veggies need to be processed before dogs can extract much from them. I do not think they are really needed, nor are they really bad. Rosie loves her raw carrots and apples, Polly goes nuts for brocolli. I have noticed bulkier feces when they get veggies or fruit. My big guy can not tolerate fruits, veggies or grains without breaking out or having yeasty feet/ears.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I have to tell you this year I started feeding tripe every morning and here is my reason why. One of me dogs had bad allergies, I changed her to raw, she did great. But, still she would accumulate a lot of air. It was really bad on kibble, improved on raw. While on raw 80 percent was gone, she still had smelly gas and had some bloat, I tried tripe, and I would say she has improved even more. If she passes any gas it doesn't smell and she seems even better.
I give it to all of my dogs, once a day, a small amount of the meal. I was kinda leery of the tripe thing but now I think it does some good. My dogs also eat less grass while being walked. Don't know but it seems like its a good thing for my dogs.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Granted it was only the canned stuff, but I didn't think it smelled that bad. I've helped butcher animals my whole life though, so maybe I'm desensitized...

I do think its a great addition though, if only for variety. I haven't fed it enough to have a fully formed opinion in the great tripe debate. Hopefully I'll be getting my case soon. Whiteleo, we might be heading to Yakima the weekend of the 19th, I will keep you updated!

I give them fruit/veggie scraps as they want them, but I don't think they really do anything.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I feed several times a week because it is easy to get and reasonably priced (although not what I would call cheapo), it comes in 1kg bags frozen into 3 or 6 blocks and is from a deer processing plant. It does stink but that doesn't put me off and I just use rubber gloves if I need to cut it up and have now bought my dog his own chopping board, for the tripe really. If you get it on your hands you can still smell after washing but I'm not that worried. Also I always feed the tripe outside because the grass tends to fly around a bit. My dog loves it. I buy it because it is another easily obtainable protein source.
I can also buy it ground up but is twice the price.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I would feed it but havent been able to find it locally.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I feed it as a boneless muscle meat. Sometimes I feed it several times a week, say if I thawed out a 5 lb. container of it. But, that might only happen once a month.


----------

